# Kontakt (5) freezes when I load Spitfire Solo Cello Patch.



## sIR dORT (Oct 20, 2019)

I hope this is the right thread!

Anyway, I just bought the lib, downloaded it on Native Access after downloading it in the Spitfire Audio App, and then went into my DAW to get going. But whenever I drag the try and load the patch, Kontakt just freezes. The patch doesn't even begin loading. It just freezes. If I move my mouse and try to click something else, I get the beach ball. Has anyone else had this problem?

Also, I have already re-installed the lib on NativeA and the Spitfire App, have deleted and then done it, and have tried everything in this article, but to no avail.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sIR dORT (Oct 21, 2019)

Update: Turns out that I have to wait 5 min for the patch to _start_ loading, and then wait ten minutes for it to actually load. Once it's loaded, it is very glitchy and doesn't work properly. Does anyone have any answers as to why this is happening? Also, for those wondering, I'm 99% sure I don't have any antivirus software running. @EvilDragon - would be curious for your thoughts, as looking around online your name pops up quite a bit.


----------



## ism (Oct 21, 2019)

I had an issue that sounded much like this with certain libraries (most spitfire and 8dio libs) . The issue was the way my ssd was formatted for mac.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 21, 2019)

Did you batch re-save? It should load instantly.


----------



## sIR dORT (Oct 21, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> Did you batch re-save? It should load instantly.


I don't know what that means, so no. Can you explain?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 21, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> I don't know what that means, so no. Can you explain?











How do I Fix Missing Samples or Slow Loading Times in a Kontakt Patch?


Batch re-save is a tool in Kontakt that can be beneficial for a couple of reasons: 1) If you're getting a "content missing" message on one of your libraries, despite being certain that th...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## sIR dORT (Oct 21, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> How do I Fix Missing Samples or Slow Loading Times in a Kontakt Patch?
> 
> 
> Batch re-save is a tool in Kontakt that can be beneficial for a couple of reasons: 1) If you're getting a "content missing" message on one of your libraries, despite being certain that th...
> ...


Thanks for the help, the patch now loads normally. I still have the problem of Kontakt being stuck in the yellow stage (don't know the actual phrase, so we'll go with that) for a while. When I play, the disk spikes to 0% or 100%, and so it's still unplayable. Any solutions for this?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 21, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> Thanks for the help, the patch now loads normally. I still have the problem of Kontakt being stuck in the yellow stage (don't know the actual phrase, so we'll go with that) for a while. When I play, the disk spikes to 0% or 100%, and so it's still unplayable. Any solutions for this?


Sorry, I'm not the expert on this topic, ,though I'd check the Kontakt pre-load buffer and try adjusting that (maybe you need to increase it to put less load on the drive?). And make sure you're samples are residing on an SSD or a very fast drive. If neither of those work, I'd contact support and ask for help or repost here to see if someone who is more of an expert could chime in. Good luck!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Oct 27, 2019)

I recommend to try* to exclude *all the folders for sample libraries and the DAW. This made last loading so much faster for me: 



Redirect Notice


----------

